
Honda Took Pride Doing Everything Itself. The Cost of Tech Made That Impossible - dtrizzle
https://www.wsj.com/articles/honda-took-pride-in-doing-everything-itself-the-cost-of-technology-made-that-impossible-1533484840
======
dtrizzle
Non-paywall: [http://archive.is/j6f3G](http://archive.is/j6f3G)

